# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Crime and Punishment: Favorites

## Scheherazade

Who is your favorite character in _Crime and Punishment_ and why? What is your favorite quote/passage?


Character List 


Book Club Regulations

----------


## Nightshade

ahh is it this time already I havent even read it yet!!!

----------


## Koa

Raskolnikov all the way! Well I voted straight away and then saw the result and remembered about the existance of Razumichin...who is a great charachter as well but I'd never trade him with the complicated madness of Raskolnikov... I love decadent heroes, I love his perverted ideas and desperate thinking... He's the kind of character in which I feel a sort of soulmate... complicated and convinced of mad ideas is the way to be!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 
(and I imagine him as a sort of Johnny-Depp-looking guy...uhmmmmmm)

----------


## Scheherazade

Although I agree with you that Raskolnikov is a very complicated character, his selfishness and ego make it almost impossible for me to like him. It seems like throughout the novel, he can barely spare a moment to consider others.

Razumikhin, on the other hand, is just the opposite of Raskolnikov. He is kind and considerate; he takes on the responsibility of looking after Raskolnikov and his family despite Raskolnikov's apperant rudeness and ingratitude.

----------


## Koa

That's true, that's why Razumichin is way to good for me... I love b*stards you know  :Biggrin: 

edit: this is Johnny Depp in the "From Hell" movie. Very close to the image I have of Raskolnikov...(well, maybe a bit less relaxed than in this pic  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Scheherazade

What do you think of Svidrigailov? I can't make up my mind about him...

----------


## titiana

I vote for Avdotya Romanovna Raskolnikov. She's such a strong woman in a time when women were considered second class citizens if not mere servants as Luzhin thinks of Dunia. She stands by her prinicipals no matter what the outcome or the hardship it may put on her life. It would have been so much easier for her to have married Luzhin and put up with his abuse. Dostoyevsky was before his time with this character. I admire him for this.

----------


## Koa

> What do you think of Svidrigailov? I can't make up my mind about him...


I actually don't know... just evil? I should revise to answer this...

----------


## Scheherazade

I am not sure if we can cast Svidrigailov aside by simply saying 'evil'... It is true that he does (rather says) some evil sounding things... but on the other hand, he does some 'honourable' things as well, like giving money to those who are in need and taking care of Sonya's brothers and sisters by arranging somewhere for them to stay. Also, in his dream, he is nice to the run away kid.

Going back to my point: We actually know that he says some horrible things but never 'see' him doing terrible things; yes, he forced Dunya to stay in his room after luring her there but I sincerely doubt if he had an 'evil' plan but rather wanted to talk with her. I wonder if he is a man who would like to play devil's advocate and, because of which, terribly misunderstood.

And his suicide... Where does that leave us at the end?

----------


## Koa

Well I dont remember much at all but the only memories I have left are those of a negative character... I think he is maybe described in a way that makes him unpleasant to the reader? If I find some time to revise the book I'll answer.

----------

